# Guinness World Record, most people solving the cube at one time.



## Hiero (May 8, 2010)

I am trying to go for this record. This was formerly set by Santa Ana, CA in 2008 at 96 people. I thought I was so close since I have taught 80 students at my school to solve the Rubik's Cube. 

I guess it's official now though "On March 17, 2010, 134 school boys from Dr Challoner's Grammar School, Amersham, England broke the previous Guinness World Record for most people solving a Rubik's cube at once in 12 minutes." (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubik's_Cube)


By the end of this school year I was thinking of making it to 85 and next year going for the record maybe at 115 or 120 students. Guess I have to ramp it up for next year. It think the title deserves to be in Texas since we are the biggest and the best.


----------



## Samania (May 8, 2010)

Good Luck  
But does this necessarily mean "solving it" all at once?


----------



## Neo63 (May 8, 2010)

err why isn't it WC2009?


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> err why isn't it WC2009?



They didn't all solve at the same time.


----------



## StratoPulse (May 8, 2010)

Being in Fort Worth, I could possibly help join in.


----------



## kprox1994 (May 8, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> err why isn't it WC2009?


It wasn't all at one time, but if they planned to do this, they could easily beat it at the next WC.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 8, 2010)

Dene said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > err why isn't it WC2009?
> ...



So technically they could very conveniently break the Guiness record then if they wanted to?


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2010)

To get a Guinness World Record of any type you need to plan the record itself months in advance and get a Guinness representative to attend the attempt. Unless they're really interested in the record that usually means you have to pay them to come over. I think the record at Santa Ana was set because the location wanted the record. Considering how ridiculously well-attended WC09 was, and how there are at least 10 other competitions with over 134 people, I think it is safe to assume that the GWR doesn't represent the real best result - but that's no surprise if you look at some of their other cubing records, and if you look at how many hoops you have to jump through to get a record set with them. I think as far as opinion towards cubing in general Guinness is still very much in the 80s.

If I recall correctly the rules for the Santa Ana event were essentially that, within the space of an hour or so, as many people were to solve the cube as possible. I don't think there were any specific scrambling instructions. Nobody else could physically help people solve the cubes, although they could be given instructions verbally, so a few people who couldn't cube actually got into the total by having someone else tell them what moves to do. All in all it seems like a pretty silly record which doesn't really reflect the actual popularity of cubing.


----------



## Hiero (May 8, 2010)

You don't need a Guinness Adjudicator to attempt a record and they don't come only if they're really interested. Everyone has to pay to have the adjudicator there and they go as long as you pay. It takes about a month for the application to come back, but you can fast track the application. 

The WC09 didn't apply for a Guinness Record so why would they get one? Neither did the other competitions. I think it would be tacky for a WCA competition to also try to apply for most people to solve a rubik's cube at one time. The time limit is one hour, so unless the whole competition took only one hour they wouldn't count it anyway.

Besides, I think the school didn't set the record for anyone but themselves. I'm sure they weren't that worried if other people thought it was silly. If we go for it, it's because we want to. I'm not gonna go around asking people if they think it's silly or not. I couldn't care less. It's just a goal that our school has.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 8, 2010)

Hiero said:


> You don't need a Guinness Adjudicator to attempt a record and they don't come only if they're really interested. Everyone has to pay to have the adjudicator there and they go as long as you pay. It takes about a month for the application to come back, but you can fast track the application.



As far as i know you do need someone from Guiness to be there to overlook and see the record. Do you really want to pay a large amount of money to get this record?


----------



## blakedacuber (May 8, 2010)

you also need police/cops(whatever you call them) and some more public people to witness it


----------



## Hiero (May 8, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Hiero said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need a Guinness Adjudicator to attempt a record and they don't come only if they're really interested. Everyone has to pay to have the adjudicator there and they go as long as you pay. It takes about a month for the application to come back, but you can fast track the application.
> ...




You don't need one. I already know all the rules. Why would I need police?


----------



## Bryan (May 8, 2010)

Hiero said:


> The WC09 didn't apply for a Guinness Record so why would they get one? Neither did the other competitions. I think it would be tacky for a WCA competition to also try to apply for most people to solve a rubik's cube at one time. The time limit is one hour, so unless the whole competition took only one hour they wouldn't count it anyway.



I'm sure when Wilt Chamberlin scored 100 points in a game, he didn't apply for it, but got it anyway. Why would it be tacky for a WCA competition to get the record? Because it's easy? It's like saying it would be tacky for a rodeo to set the "Most bullride in one day" record.

The whole competition wouldn't have to take place in one hour, they'd just have to have everyone take out their cube and solve at the beginning at the same time. Of course, Guinness would want each people to stand in a line and solve for a camera.


----------



## Weston (May 8, 2010)

Hiero said:


> I am trying to go for this record. *This was formerly set by Santa Ana, CA in 2008 at 96 people.*
> Yadayadayada


I was one of them.


----------



## shelley (May 8, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If I recall correctly the rules for the Santa Ana event were essentially that, within the space of an hour or so, as many people were to solve the cube as possible. I don't think there were any specific scrambling instructions. Nobody else could physically help people solve the cubes, although they could be given instructions verbally, so a few people who couldn't cube actually got into the total by having someone else tell them what moves to do. All in all it seems like a pretty silly record which doesn't really reflect the actual popularity of cubing.



Correction: *a lot* of people who couldn't cube were counted as part of the total. All the speedcubers finished within the first minute of the hour and a lot of us spent the rest of the time helping others.


----------



## Weston (May 8, 2010)

shelley said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > If I recall correctly the rules for the Santa Ana event were essentially that, within the space of an hour or so, as many people were to solve the cube as possible. I don't think there were any specific scrambling instructions. Nobody else could physically help people solve the cubes, although they could be given instructions verbally, so a few people who couldn't cube actually got into the total by having someone else tell them what moves to do. All in all it seems like a pretty silly record which doesn't really reflect the actual popularity of cubing.
> ...


Yeah I verbally solved 3 other cubes there.


----------

